# The 4 Measures on ND June Primary Ballot



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This topic lists the 4 state-wide measures on the ballot for the June 12th, 2012 primary in ND. While not wildlife related, they should be posted for educational purposes. The information is from the ND SOS website @ 
https://vip.sos.nd.gov/BallotMeasurePortal.aspx

ANALYSES OF THE
STATEWIDE MEASURES
APPEARING ON THE
ELECTION BALLOT
JUNE 12, 2012
The following analyses are for the four measures appearing on the statewide election ballot on June 12, 2012. This publication is required by section 16.1-01-07 of the North Dakota Century Code to enable voters to become familiar with the effect of proposed measures. The full text of each measure is available on the Secretary of State's website at http://www.nd.gov/sos/electvote/ or by requesting a copy from the Elections Division, Secretary of State's office at (800) 352-0867, ext. 328-4146, or from the office of any County Auditor.
In addition, as required by section 16.1-01-17 of the North Dakota Century Code, a copy of the Legislative Council's report on the estimated fiscal impact of Measures No. 2 and No. 3 is available on the Secretary of State's website at http://www.nd.gov/sos/electvote/, by calling (800) 352-0867, ext. 328-4146, or by writing to Secretary of State, 600 E Boulevard Avenue Dept 108, Bismarck ND 58505-0500.

*Analysis of Constitutional Measure No. 1 (Legislator Conflict of Interest)*
Constitutional Measure No. 1 was placed on the ballot by action of the 2011 North Dakota Legislative Assembly with the passage of House Concurrent Resolution No. 3057 (2011 Session Laws, Ch. 519). If approved, this constitutional measure would amend and reenact section 6 of Article IV of the North Dakota Constitution. It would prohibit the appointment of a member of the Legislative Assembly to a state office for which the compensation was increased in an amount greater than any general legislative increase provided to full-time state employees during the member's term of office.
Voting "YES" means you approve the measure as stated above. Voting "NO" means you reject the measure as stated above.

Analysis of Initiated Constitutional Measure No. 2 (Repeal Property Tax)
Constitutional Measure No. 2 was placed on the ballot by petitions circulated by a sponsoring committee. If approved, this initiated constitutional measure would amend sections 1, 4, 14, 15, and 16 of Article X of the North Dakota Constitution and repeal sections 5, 6, 7, 9, and 10 of that same article, eliminating property taxes, poll taxes, and acreage taxes, effective January 1, 2012. The measure would require the Legislative Assembly to replace lost revenue to cities, counties, townships, school districts, and other political subdivisions with allocations of various state-level taxes and other revenues, without restrictions on how these revenues may be spent by the political subdivisions.
Voting "YES" means you approve the measure as stated above. Voting "NO" means you reject the measure as stated above.

Analysis of Initiated Constitutional Measure No. 3 (Relegious Liberty)
Constitutional Measure No. 3 was placed on the ballot by petitions circulated by a sponsoring committee. This initiated constitutional measure would add a new section to Article I of the North Dakota Constitution. The full text of the measure states, "Government may not burden a person's or religious organization's religious liberty. The right to act or refuse to act in a manner motivated by a sincerely held religious belief may not be burdened unless the government proves it has a compelling governmental interest in infringing the specific act or refusal to act and has used the least restrictive means to further that interest. A burden includes indirect burdens such as withholding benefits, assessing penalties, or an exclusion from programs or access to facilities."
Voting "YES" means you approve the measure as stated above. Voting "NO" means you reject the measure as stated above.

Analysis of Referendum Measure No. 4 (Fighting Sioux Nickname)
Referendum Measure No. 4 was placed on the ballot by petitions circulated by a sponsoring committee. This referendum measure concerns Senate Bill 2370 as passed by the Legislative Assembly in the November 2011 special session (Session Laws, Chapter 580). Senate Bill 2370 repealed section 15-10-46 of the North Dakota Century Code, which required the University of North Dakota to use the Fighting Sioux nickname and logo.
Voting "YES" means you approve Senate Bill 2370, the effect of which would allow the University of North Dakota to discontinue the Fighting Sioux nickname and logo. Voting "NO" means you reject Senate Bill 2370, and would require the University of North Dakota to use the Fighting Sioux nickname and logo.

Pay attention on #4, as the usual meaning of "yes" and "no" are reversed.


----------

